# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > CodeIgniter >  لود اطلاعات با ajax

## رامین مرادی

سلام دوستان. 
من تازه واردم تو کدایگنیتور.یه مشکلی دارم
من اطلاعاتم رو به صورت جدول نشون میدم . آخرین ستونم یه باتنه که وقتی روش میزنم یه دیالوگ بوت استرپی نشون میده. حالا میخوام داخل این دیالوگم اطلاعاتی از جدول دیگه بگیرم و نشون بدم ولی بلد نیستم.

فرض کنید دفتر تلفن هست . لیست مخاطبا رو نشون دادم. بعد با کلیک رو گزینه شماره ها میخوام لیست شماره های اون فرد که تو جدول دیگس به صورت دیالوگ نشون بدم. ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنید.

----------


## رامین مرادی

یعنی واقعا کسی  نیست که سوال مبتدی منو جواب بده؟ :متعجب:

----------


## charcharkh

بفرما
https://stackoverflow.com/questions/...er-jquery-ajax

----------


## رامین مرادی

> بفرما
> https://stackoverflow.com/questions/...er-jquery-ajax


جسارتا سوال منو خوندید؟ :متفکر: 
من با ایجکس اطلاعاتو میگیرم تا اینجاش مشکلی ندارم. دیالوگ رو هم لود میکنم. فقط نمیتونم اطلاعات برگشتی رو داخل دیالوگ نشون بدم. این اطلاعات برگشتی جدولی هست که به صورت آرایه برگشت داده میشه.

----------


## رامین مرادی

:متفکر:  :متفکر:  :متفکر:  :متفکر:  :متفکر:  :متفکر:  :متفکر:  :متفکر:  :متفکر:

----------


## رامین مرادی

نمیدونستم یه همچین مسئله سخت و پیچیده ای باشه. :متفکر:

----------


## m4meysam98

> سلام دوستان. 
> من تازه واردم تو کدایگنیتور.یه مشکلی دارم
> من اطلاعاتم رو به صورت جدول نشون میدم . آخرین ستونم یه باتنه که وقتی روش میزنم یه دیالوگ بوت استرپی نشون میده. حالا میخوام داخل این دیالوگم اطلاعاتی از جدول دیگه بگیرم و نشون بدم ولی بلد نیستم.
> 
> فرض کنید دفتر تلفن هست . لیست مخاطبا رو نشون دادم. بعد با کلیک رو گزینه شماره ها میخوام لیست شماره های اون فرد که تو جدول دیگس به صورت دیالوگ نشون بدم. ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنید.


سورسشو بذار ببینم شاید بتونم کمکت کنم

----------

